# About.com- Plecanatide for Chronic Constipation



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

My series on IBS medicines in development continues with a look at plecanatide, a medicine in the very initial stages of clinical trials as a treatment for chronic constipation. Early indications are positive, as can be seen in my overview:

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

